# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  IPHONE 5S

## jeronimo

Πωλείται το iphone 5s σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση δεκτός κάθε έλεγχος είναι σε θήκη από την πρώτη μέρα που το πήρα χωρίς σημάδια .
Μαζί με την συσκευασία του και απόδειξη αγοράς *παρακαλώ μόνο από Θεσσαλονίκη.*
τιμή  150 ευρώ
6945350777
IMG_2561.jpgIMG_2554.jpgIMG_2564.jpgIMG_2557.jpgIMG_2566.jpg

----------

